# SITD - any way to stop the constant optical output red glow?



## Dr. Collect (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm trying to use a low-tech optical switch for two optical outputs into one input on my reciever, but the fact that the optical port on the 942 seems to constantly emit a red glow ouput even when not in use prevents the switch from working right. Is there some option somewhere burried in the menu that can get the optical to stop emitting light? 

Also, does anyone know of the vip622 does the same thing (my PS3, btw, works perfectly in that it only starts glowing when it's in use).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

As far as I know as long as the unit is powered on the output of an optical device is always on. That is why most optical devices include port covers to block the beam.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

And to make Martha happy, they're also handy for keeping out dust. 

I just checked 3 devices (Toshiba DVD, Pioneer DVD/LD, Sony OTA DVR) and the optical out shuts off on all 3 when the unit is put in stand-by. The ports on my CD changer, 921 and 622 aren't easily accessible.

I recall not being able to use the Record Link (think that's the name) feature of my JVC S-VHS (it would begin recording when a signal appeared on the Aux input) because the video output of the 4000 never shut off. It was actually generating a black screen.

This sounds like a new consequence of a flawed design philosophy.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> I recall not being able to use the Record Link (think that's the name) feature of my JVC S-VHS (it would begin recording when a signal appeared on the Aux input) because the video output of the 4000 never shut off. It was actually generating a black screen.


I had a positive use for the 4000's constant black output - I recorded it at the beginning of my VHS tapes for a few seconds so my home recordings had that professional look


----------



## Dr. Collect (Jun 27, 2005)

Michael P said:


> As far as I know as long as the unit is powered on the output of an optical device is always on. That is why most optical devices include port covers to block the beam.


I wasn't sure how relevant the term "powered on" was to the 942, which is why I said "not in use". What I meant is in standby mode - the unit's optical output glows even in standby mode, as long as it's plugged in, unlike the PS3.

Another stab in the dark, anyone aware of some sort of device like an optical signal muter? I assume there's some change in just a constant glow when actual data is being transmitted, like a flicker. Anything that'll detect whether the unit is outputting data or not, and physically block the output accordingly?

Failing that, anyone have any experience with those powered optical to coaxial converters?

Anyone else have this dilemma and come across a solution? Thanks in advance.


----------

